
WereSync v1.0 pre-release released Help needed testing the program - DonyorM
https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/6hilac/weresync_a_program_to_incrementally_clone_linux/
======
DonyorM
Reddit post contains information on testing the program, and links to more
information.

